
Pokémon Go will be available in July for iOS and Android - silsha
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/15/11947194/pokemon-go-release-date-july-2016-ios-android-ar
======
silsha
Nintendo Treehouse Session:
[https://youtu.be/iNKgwyy2WTI?t=1316](https://youtu.be/iNKgwyy2WTI?t=1316)

